# Why can't I see Member Information any longer



## icydog (Aug 26, 2017)

I used to be able to see the number of posts, the location of the member, their timeshares etc listed under their name. Now all I see is the name.  I'm using Safari on an iPad and on a Mac computer.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 26, 2017)

It all has to do with our XenForo bulletin board software "adaptive design" as it changes the layout to accommodate full desktop/laptop displays, down to smaller phone displays.  When it switches to its narrow format for smaller screens, it drops some information and rearranges others.  

See this existing thread, where I answered this question with illustrations: http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...rs-like-123-posted-but-not-every-time.259692/


----------

